# How much do new springs settle?



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a 1969 GTO convertible with new springs and shocks. Can anyone tell me how much the spring will settle and how long does it take.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

they sit a bit high to begin with, i did not measure curb height when i put springs and motor in but they have settled enough to be just right after around 500 miles. I think the 68's and 69's look high in the front with stock springs from the factory.

fresh from paint










after some miles


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

My 69 has new springs and shocks all the way around (a year and a half ago) and mine still sits about 2" higher in the front. I'm probably going to trim a half coil off the front to bring it down. I've looked at old advertisements and commercials and I believe they were this way from the factory. Welcome to the board by the way:cheers


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Instg8ter... Are those stock height springs/spindles etc. Also what size tires do you have? I am working on my 67 GTO suspension and tires. I need to figure out whether or not to use lowering springs, drop spindles, etc. Also whats the largest tires I can get in there comfortably.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

springs are stock moog 66' station wagon, stock spindles with disc brake upgrade, monroe sensa-trac gas shocks all around with air bags in rear. rims are 3.5" off set 15"x8" with 235/60 fronts and 245/60 rears with 4.5" rim offset you can go up to 255's in the rear, i would test fit anything wider than that. Got my rims used off a 57' chevy trailer queen so i did not have a choice on the offset.


----------



## Perry (Aug 25, 2010)

*Thanks for the info*

Now I'm thinking of going with 2 inch drop spindles. How much of the spring would I need to cut in order to get a 2 inch drop?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

drop spindles eliminate the need for cutting the springs, as the spindle is raised it changes the geometry while retaining full spring travel/load, just need to watch that your tires dont rub the wheel wells on full turn...


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

IT depends on the spring. Different companies have different quality spring material. Some settle faster than others. The amount of the sag can be as little as a half inch to as much as 2 inches for the cheaper quality springs


----------

